
Private and Secure Browsers to Keep Your Data Safe - andywenkhh
https://restoreprivacy.com/secure-browser/
======
bradknowles
Anyone else getting this ironic error when they try to access the website?

    
    
        Your connection is not private
        Attackers might be trying to steal your information from restoreprivacy.com
        (for example, passwords, messages, or credit cards). Learn more
        NET::ERR_CERT_AUTHORITY_INVALID

------
andywenkhh
I checked ist again and I do not get the error. Ist seems that your Browser
has outdated certificates

